# TRUMP CALLS FOR BAN ON COMMON CORE AND ARABIC NUMERALS



## Eric Weiss

What do you think about Donald J. Trump's plan to change Obama's criticized Core Common Standards education system to a new 'Freedom Core' system that emphasizes Judeo-Christian American Values?
Trump told an enthusiastic crowd at a New Jersey rally that "this was only the beginning" and that we needed to "look at ways to remove Muslim influence from our country."

Trump said he has been working with Texas and Mississippi educators with a system that would teach children American values and discourage them from becoming radicalized by groups such as ISIS and Juggalos For Allah.

"I mean, what do we need these Arabic numbers for?,Trump told supporters, "The Founding Fathers didn’t need them when they invented America — which was great, by the way, and we’re gonna make it great again.I mean we need numbers.I use numbers everyday.Why can't we just call them Freedom Numbers.I like that.Sounds better doesn't it?"

Fox News contacted famed Mathematician and Physicist Freemen Dyson about the feasibility of the Trump proposal.Dyson blinked,stared,and had no comment.

The Common Core State Standards Initiative is an educational initiative in the United States that details what K–12 students should know in English language arts and mathematics at the end of each grade.Trump claims it has been unduly influenced by Muslim Sharia Law.

"All that algebra stuff that the Muslims invented",Trump went on, "I was forced to learn that in school, by the way, I don’t know if you were too, but that’s total Shakira Law if I ever saw it, and that’s how they brainwash kids to join ISIS. What’s algebra gonna do to make America great again? I can find a much more American way to do math.It will be great."

In the fallout of CNN's Republican debate in Las Vegas, Trump could not resist the chance to needle Jeb Bush.

"Look at Jeb's campaign",Trump continued,"He has lots of money.He has a lot of analysts that use algebra.His campaign is a disaster.Algebra hasn't helped Jeb.He's dumb as a rock."

Bush has recently been more willing to talk about Trump, projecting himself as a serious alternative to the GOP front-runner while calling the real estate mogul a "bully" who needs to be confronted. On Thursday, Bush told Fox News Megyn Kelly that the approval Trump received from Vladimir Putin this week was a nod that he himself would not have wanted to receive.

"Donald is mad.",Bush said,"He's mad I beat him in the debate and that he failed Algebra.It's just that simple."

Fox News The FB Page: TRUMP CALLS FOR BAN ON COMMON CORE AND ARABIC NUMERALS


----------



## Nutz

My god...the Tea Party idiots have ruined America and the GOP.


----------



## xyz

Just use Roman numerals because it's easier to do math...

But 1234567890 are not really Arabic numerals, they are a modified form, the ones in Arabic look a little different.

I guess it'll be an interesting day when they ban computing trajectories in the military or navigation on ships...


----------



## Bleipriester

What we learned at school was ISIS, indeed but it hat little to do with math.

We learned about the short circuit of tolerance.
So we learned that rape is bad but rape by foreigners does not happen, anyway.


----------



## Drachenjäger

Getting rid of Arabic Numerals is ridiculous and somehow I don't think he'll actually do anything that stupid. Common core though? We can do better than that trash. There needs to be less of a focus on mathematics and science and a higher focus on basic life management, economy, and job skills. The vast majority of high school graduates are going to learn a trade or go into minimum wage jobs as they datadump everything they learned in school, especially in an environment where college attendance is becoming notoriously less of a financially feasible option.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The company I worked for in the early 2000's had a problem with France for whatever the reason was back then and they renamed the French Fries in the cafeteria to 'freedom fries'.

I am so sick of this 8 year old mentality of viewing the world by these people. Jesus fucking Christ what is wrong with these people? Their brains are in a state of perpetual arrested development. Republicans how in hell did you get to this place? Bush Jr., Palin, Trump. These people should be in an institution yet you are putting them forth as candidates to hold office.

There IS a divide in America. Between the sane and the insane, between the average human and the knuckle-draggers of the neo-con Tea Party cluster fuck.


----------



## Drachenjäger

IsaacNewton said:


> The company I worked for in the early 2000's had a problem with France for whatever the reason was back then and they renamed the French Fries in the cafeteria to 'freedom fries'.
> 
> I am so sick of this 8 year old mentality of viewing the world by these people. Jesus fucking Christ what is wrong with these people? Their brains are in a state of perpetual arrested development. Republicans how in hell did you get to this place? Bush Jr., Palin, Trump. These people should be in an institution yet you are putting them forth as candidates to hold office.
> 
> There IS a divide in America. Between the sane and the insane, between the average human and the knuckle-draggers of the neo-con Tea Party cluster fuck.


I don't associate with Republicans so I can't speak for them, but if you think it's as simple as black and white "Democrats are smart, Republicans are dumb" you're part of the problem that infests this rotten country.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Drachenjäger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company I worked for in the early 2000's had a problem with France for whatever the reason was back then and they renamed the French Fries in the cafeteria to 'freedom fries'.
> 
> I am so sick of this 8 year old mentality of viewing the world by these people. Jesus fucking Christ what is wrong with these people? Their brains are in a state of perpetual arrested development. Republicans how in hell did you get to this place? Bush Jr., Palin, Trump. These people should be in an institution yet you are putting them forth as candidates to hold office.
> 
> There IS a divide in America. Between the sane and the insane, between the average human and the knuckle-draggers of the neo-con Tea Party cluster fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't associate with Republicans so I can't speak for them, but if you think it's as simple as black and white "Democrats are smart, Republicans are dumb" you're part of the problem that infests this rotten country.
Click to expand...


It is a conservative trait to see something and project the 'either/or' paradigm on it. 

Let's start with Republicans nominating one human being that doesn't have the mentality of an 8 year old who thinks the world is 5,000 years old. Let's start with one, them build from there. The Republican party has been going the other way for two decades.


----------



## Drachenjäger

IsaacNewton said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company I worked for in the early 2000's had a problem with France for whatever the reason was back then and they renamed the French Fries in the cafeteria to 'freedom fries'.
> 
> I am so sick of this 8 year old mentality of viewing the world by these people. Jesus fucking Christ what is wrong with these people? Their brains are in a state of perpetual arrested development. Republicans how in hell did you get to this place? Bush Jr., Palin, Trump. These people should be in an institution yet you are putting them forth as candidates to hold office.
> 
> There IS a divide in America. Between the sane and the insane, between the average human and the knuckle-draggers of the neo-con Tea Party cluster fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't associate with Republicans so I can't speak for them, but if you think it's as simple as black and white "Democrats are smart, Republicans are dumb" you're part of the problem that infests this rotten country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a conservative trait to see something and project the 'either/or' paradigm on it.
> 
> Let's start with Republicans nominating one human being that doesn't have the mentality of an 8 year old who thinks the world is 5,000 years old. Let's start with one, them build from there. The Republican party has been going the other way for two decades.
Click to expand...

Your views seem to be entirely skewered by typical American mainstream politics. You're projecting the image of bible thumping loud mouth Republicans onto all conservatives. I can assure you that profile does not represent the whole, least of all the most educated, of the right wing.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Drachenjäger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company I worked for in the early 2000's had a problem with France for whatever the reason was back then and they renamed the French Fries in the cafeteria to 'freedom fries'.
> 
> I am so sick of this 8 year old mentality of viewing the world by these people. Jesus fucking Christ what is wrong with these people? Their brains are in a state of perpetual arrested development. Republicans how in hell did you get to this place? Bush Jr., Palin, Trump. These people should be in an institution yet you are putting them forth as candidates to hold office.
> 
> There IS a divide in America. Between the sane and the insane, between the average human and the knuckle-draggers of the neo-con Tea Party cluster fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't associate with Republicans so I can't speak for them, but if you think it's as simple as black and white "Democrats are smart, Republicans are dumb" you're part of the problem that infests this rotten country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a conservative trait to see something and project the 'either/or' paradigm on it.
> 
> Let's start with Republicans nominating one human being that doesn't have the mentality of an 8 year old who thinks the world is 5,000 years old. Let's start with one, them build from there. The Republican party has been going the other way for two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your views seem to be entirely skewered by typical American mainstream politics. You're projecting the image of bible thumping loud mouth Republicans onto all conservatives. I can assure you that profile does not represent the whole, least of all the most educated, of the right wing.
Click to expand...


Thanks, you don't read post or you ignore what is said. 

Have yourself a Merry little Christmas.


----------



## Drachenjäger

IsaacNewton said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company I worked for in the early 2000's had a problem with France for whatever the reason was back then and they renamed the French Fries in the cafeteria to 'freedom fries'.
> 
> I am so sick of this 8 year old mentality of viewing the world by these people. Jesus fucking Christ what is wrong with these people? Their brains are in a state of perpetual arrested development. Republicans how in hell did you get to this place? Bush Jr., Palin, Trump. These people should be in an institution yet you are putting them forth as candidates to hold office.
> 
> There IS a divide in America. Between the sane and the insane, between the average human and the knuckle-draggers of the neo-con Tea Party cluster fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't associate with Republicans so I can't speak for them, but if you think it's as simple as black and white "Democrats are smart, Republicans are dumb" you're part of the problem that infests this rotten country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a conservative trait to see something and project the 'either/or' paradigm on it.
> 
> Let's start with Republicans nominating one human being that doesn't have the mentality of an 8 year old who thinks the world is 5,000 years old. Let's start with one, them build from there. The Republican party has been going the other way for two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your views seem to be entirely skewered by typical American mainstream politics. You're projecting the image of bible thumping loud mouth Republicans onto all conservatives. I can assure you that profile does not represent the whole, least of all the most educated, of the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, you don't read post or you ignore what is said.
> 
> Have yourself a Merry little Christmas.
Click to expand...

Might I reply tongue in cheek: It is a liberal trait to see someone disagree with them in a debate and run away pouting "you're not paying attention!"


----------



## Syriusly

Looks like a fake news site and a fake story.

Says it is Fox news- but goes to a different site.
Fox News Feedback: TRUMP CALLS FOR BAN ON COMMON CORE AND ARABIC NUMERALS

I guess its just gotten so bizarre with Trump that an absurd fake news story sounds plausible to some.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Drachenjäger said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company I worked for in the early 2000's had a problem with France for whatever the reason was back then and they renamed the French Fries in the cafeteria to 'freedom fries'.
> 
> I am so sick of this 8 year old mentality of viewing the world by these people. Jesus fucking Christ what is wrong with these people? Their brains are in a state of perpetual arrested development. Republicans how in hell did you get to this place? Bush Jr., Palin, Trump. These people should be in an institution yet you are putting them forth as candidates to hold office.
> 
> There IS a divide in America. Between the sane and the insane, between the average human and the knuckle-draggers of the neo-con Tea Party cluster fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't associate with Republicans so I can't speak for them, but if you think it's as simple as black and white "Democrats are smart, Republicans are dumb" you're part of the problem that infests this rotten country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a conservative trait to see something and project the 'either/or' paradigm on it.
> 
> Let's start with Republicans nominating one human being that doesn't have the mentality of an 8 year old who thinks the world is 5,000 years old. Let's start with one, them build from there. The Republican party has been going the other way for two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your views seem to be entirely skewered by typical American mainstream politics. You're projecting the image of bible thumping loud mouth Republicans onto all conservatives. I can assure you that profile does not represent the whole, least of all the most educated, of the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, you don't read post or you ignore what is said.
> 
> Have yourself a Merry little Christmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might I reply tongue in cheek: It is a liberal trait to see someone disagree with them in a debate and run away pouting "you're not paying attention!"
Click to expand...


You see the world in a way that makes you feel good. I have to ask, do you ever leave the house? You sound like shut in that doesn't interact with people much.


----------



## Ozone

Eric Weiss said:


> What do you think about Donald J. Trump's plan to change Obama's criticized Core Common Standards education system to a new 'Freedom Core' system that emphasizes Judeo-Christian American Values?
> Trump told an enthusiastic crowd at a New Jersey rally that "this was only the beginning" and that we needed to "look at ways to remove Muslim influence from our country."
> 
> Trump said he has been working with Texas and Mississippi educators with a system that would teach children American values and discourage them from becoming radicalized by groups such as ISIS and Juggalos For Allah.
> 
> "I mean, what do we need these Arabic numbers for?,Trump told supporters, "The Founding Fathers didn’t need them when they invented America — which was great, by the way, and we’re gonna make it great again.I mean we need numbers.I use numbers everyday.Why can't we just call them Freedom Numbers.I like that.Sounds better doesn't it?"
> 
> Fox News contacted famed Mathematician and Physicist Freemen Dyson about the feasibility of the Trump proposal.Dyson blinked,stared,and had no comment.
> 
> The Common Core State Standards Initiative is an educational initiative in the United States that details what K–12 students should know in English language arts and mathematics at the end of each grade.Trump claims it has been unduly influenced by Muslim Sharia Law.
> 
> "All that algebra stuff that the Muslims invented",Trump went on, "I was forced to learn that in school, by the way, I don’t know if you were too, but that’s total Shakira Law if I ever saw it, and that’s how they brainwash kids to join ISIS. What’s algebra gonna do to make America great again? I can find a much more American way to do math.It will be great."
> 
> In the fallout of CNN's Republican debate in Las Vegas, Trump could not resist the chance to needle Jeb Bush.
> 
> "Look at Jeb's campaign",Trump continued,"He has lots of money.He has a lot of analysts that use algebra.His campaign is a disaster.Algebra hasn't helped Jeb.He's dumb as a rock."
> 
> Bush has recently been more willing to talk about Trump, projecting himself as a serious alternative to the GOP front-runner while calling the real estate mogul a "bully" who needs to be confronted. On Thursday, Bush told Fox News Megyn Kelly that the approval Trump received from Vladimir Putin this week was a nod that he himself would not have wanted to receive.
> 
> "Donald is mad.",Bush said,"He's mad I beat him in the debate and that he failed Algebra.It's just that simple."
> 
> Fox News The FB Page: TRUMP CALLS FOR BAN ON COMMON CORE AND ARABIC NUMERALS


what are you doing?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

'Texas and Mississippi "educators"'

An oxymoron if there ever was one.


----------



## coldjoint

Nutz said:


> My god...the Tea Party idiots have ruined America and the GOP.


Like the Islamists, Communists, and progressives have ruined the Democratic party?


----------



## esthermoon

This news is from December 2015.
I hope he changed his mind because I don't really understand what's wrong with Arabic numerals


----------



## coldjoint

xyz said:


> Just use Roman numerals because it's easier to do math...
> 
> But 1234567890 are not really Arabic numerals, they are a modified form, the ones in Arabic look a little different.
> 
> I guess it'll be an interesting day when they ban computing trajectories in the military or navigation on ships...



Newton is responsible for that skill. That is done with calculus.


----------



## Ozone

esthermoon said:


> This news is from December 2015.
> I hope he changed his mind because I don't really understand what's wrong with Arabic numerals


the american news media isn't all that trustworthy, but what is even less trustworthy is the impostor.


----------



## Drachenjäger

IsaacNewton said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't associate with Republicans so I can't speak for them, but if you think it's as simple as black and white "Democrats are smart, Republicans are dumb" you're part of the problem that infests this rotten country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a conservative trait to see something and project the 'either/or' paradigm on it.
> 
> Let's start with Republicans nominating one human being that doesn't have the mentality of an 8 year old who thinks the world is 5,000 years old. Let's start with one, them build from there. The Republican party has been going the other way for two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your views seem to be entirely skewered by typical American mainstream politics. You're projecting the image of bible thumping loud mouth Republicans onto all conservatives. I can assure you that profile does not represent the whole, least of all the most educated, of the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, you don't read post or you ignore what is said.
> 
> Have yourself a Merry little Christmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might I reply tongue in cheek: It is a liberal trait to see someone disagree with them in a debate and run away pouting "you're not paying attention!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see the world in a way that makes you feel good. I have to ask, do you ever leave the house? You sound like shut in that doesn't interact with people much.
Click to expand...

You're resulting to petty insults... Am I supposed to take you seriously or what, guy?


----------

